# pseudo-taper tubes slipping



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm just getting into using chinese tubes in a pseudo taper set up, but am having problems with them slipping. i started with my normal string i use tied real tight, didn't work, then i put a cuff on top of the tie and that didn't help, then i put another tie on top of the cuff on top of the first tie and it held, but there must be a better way.

what are you guys doing for making pseudo-tapers that don't slip? thanks, Dan


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use 1745 cuffs and tie a constrictor knot on top. With light draw weights I can get away with just the 1745 cuffs.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the same problem as Gopher, sometimes.

Thanks, Northerner. I think I can picture it in my head but could you show us a close-up picture of how it looks, if possible? I'll try this with BB tubes (1632's).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

1745 cuffs with constrictor knots on pseudo-tapers. I use the cuffs at the pouch and also on the loops. The cuffs help cushion from the knot. I find this system gives lots of tube life.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

1745 cuffs with constrictor knots


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

when making a loop..use a heostat clamp at the very end where the end of the tube meets the main tube..camp it..then streatch the loop tie a constrictor knot

as close a possiable too the clamp......waxed thread helps....should be good to go after tying....all else fails use thin a real thin strip of elastic material cut no

more than 1/8" wide.....wrap that around super tight as you can get for at least 8 turns & back over the wrapped part tie in a knot...that will not slip.......

I did a video in the tutorial section how to make a loop tube set............~AKAOldmiser


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks oldmiser, where can i find the video?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

check Slingshot Tutorials section page 3 How oldmiser makes loop tubes............~AKAOldmiser~


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been tying mine with thin strips of TBB. I have not had any slipping issues.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Tieing with rubber not only presses the two parts together, the friction between rubber and rubber is almost like glue, unlike waxed twine. The rubber almost welds to rubber...not exactly but it bonds somewhat and the friction is like glue. If you use 1/8inch wide bands that will disperse the force enough to not cut into what you are tieing.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I might add, don't get finger grease or anything else on the bands, I wash my hands before tieing band setups, skin oil or sweat will act as lubricant to encourage the bands to slip and skin oil like any oil will degrade rubber thus shortening the life of it. Some rubber comes with a light coating of powder, I assume it's talc or the like, that will serve as a lubricant to encourage band slip too. Wash the bands if that's the case before tieing in water and dish detergent, rinse well, pat dry and allow to dry a half hour at least before tieing. Natural rubber will absorb just a little water. I have at least two band/pouch setuips and likely three setups tied up and ready to install for each SS. I make setups at night or when I have time here and there and can't shoot outside. That way when a band breaks I can quickly install another setup. And by the way, each setup shoots a little differently and as a pair of bands age they lose a little of their power I found...so new bands will shoot a bit faster and therefor have a different impact point than the old band set that just broke.

Since I've switched to fork attachments that are "stretch and insert" only, no tieing at all, (and Bill Hays' clips involve no tieing and quick changes) changing setups is done in seconds. You can keep an extra band setup in a small plastic pill or other bottle handy in your pocket to quickly swap with a broken band set. Two of my SSs have spares in the hollow handles (ones made from drill handles). I'm toying with the idea to drill my two HDPE SSs' handles with a 9/16" bit to stuff an extra band set in each one and plug it with a rubber stopper or thread it for a threaded plug. The handles are fat enough. Susi found a nylon belt pouch with two compartments perfect for (one side) as ammo storage and the other side for an extra band setip or two. I prefer to use a smallish sized leather or nylon (have several) butt pack (ski pack) because it's easy to get to if located at your belly and I can put an SS, ammo and band set in it easily and sometimes a minibottle of my favorite mental lubricant single malt or Jack Daniels.

I scored this week a dozen carbon arrows for my Bear compound bow and extra plastic vanes for my other arrows who's fletching is getting ragged, courtesy of my sister in law visiting us here in Ecuador as well as other goodies she so kindly brought. She is an archery phys ed. teacher (as well as chem and physics/astronomy) in an upscale highschool in Colorado near Denver.

Chuck


----------

